# Just sent in my Button Willow registration



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

In two weeks we got Thunderhill. :drive: 

Two weeks after that we got Button Willow. :freakdanc 

And then I think Sears Point a month after that. :dunno: 

Then maybe Laguna Seca?

The Turbo will have six schools before hitting 10K miles. :bigpimp:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

How bout PIR  October 9th & 10th! (almost as close as Vegas!)


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> How bout PIR  October 9th & 10th! (almost as close as Vegas!)


Damn you.... stop making me want to spend money!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> In two weeks we got Thunderhill. :drive:
> 
> Two weeks after that we got Button Willow. :freakdanc
> 
> ...


Laguna Seca? With what organization? DC?

You're an insane tracking machine man.... :loco:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Damn you.... stop making me want to spend money!


 :angel: From what their website says, it's the 1st time they are holding a school at this racetrack! Since it's a short course, 1.5miles, should provide for allot of laps per session! The only thing that's hold me back, besides the $$$ factor as well, is that I don't want to swelter in the heat over there... but I imagine that in mid October it should be nicer than mid July.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> :angel: From what their website says, it's the 1st time they are holding a school at this racetrack! Since it's a short course, 1.5miles, should provide for allot of laps per session! The only thing that's hold me back, besides the $$$ factor as well, is that I don't want to swelter in the heat over there... but I imagine that in mid October it should be nicer than mid July.


Not only that... but...

School fee.... $380 (not too bad)
Chapter Membership... $15.30 (yet another chapter I must join?  )
Banquet is $30? (better be a darn good banquet that's all I have to say)
Sack Lunch? for $15??? :loco:

So all this in addition to Thunderhill, Buttonwillow, and possibly Sears Point... 
I think chances are I might have to pass on this one this time around.

Rant on. I already have two extra chapters' fees I must pay in addition to my national membership dues... Seriously sometimes I just wish they'd have a Western Regional membership... it'd make things so much easier in this sense... ok... rant off...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Not only that... but...
> 
> School fee.... $380 (not too bad)
> Chapter Membership... $15.30 (yet another chapter I must join?  )
> ...


When I renewed my membership earlier this year, I actually added on four additional chapters. It was more than the regular annual membership fees! I just got my L.A. monthly newsletter yesterday... :yawn:

$30 for a banquet dinner is kinda pricey... I rarely if ever spend that much on one dinner at a restaurant for myself, including the drinks.

The sack lunch charge is 'extra'.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> When I renewed my membership earlier this year, I actually added on four additional chapters. It was more than the regular annual membership fees! I just got my L.A. monthly newsletter yesterday... :yawn:
> 
> $30 for a banquet dinner is kinda pricey... I rarely if ever spend that much on one dinner at a restaurant for myself, including the drinks.
> 
> The sack lunch charge is 'extra'.


Yeah... I just realized it's for extra lunches... but $15??? 

LA's newsletter gets delayed somehow every time. Last year I always got the driver school apps in there AFTER the school is over... :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Last year I always got the driver school apps in there AFTER the school is over... :rofl:


That was actually calculated on their part.  :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> That was actually calculated on their part.  :angel:


:madrazz: uch: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

My app sent in yesterday. Buttonwillow will most likely be my last school of the year. I think I am too exhausted to drive up to Sears in November. Stupid Dan told Lin that there are shopping and spa services near Sears Point. Now, she wants me to go. Argh! 

Doe, why 2 chapters? Drop the LA one. Don't you think Fahren Affairs is a little more organized? They even have meeting summaries printed in the newsletter! Something I don't recall seeing in WB. The only thing I support in WB is Dan's product reviews.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> My app sent in yesterday. Buttonwillow will most likely be my last school of the year. I think I am too exhausted to drive up to Sears in November. Stupid Dan told Lin that there are shopping and spa services near Sears Point. Now, she wants me to go. Argh!
> 
> Doe, why 2 chapters? Drop the LA one. Don't you think Fahren Affairs is a little more organized? They even have meeting summaries printed in the newsletter! Something I don't recall seeing in WB. The only thing I support in WB is Dan's product reviews.


:rofl: shopping!  :bustingup

why 2? I'm in 3... :eeps: I keep the LA one because I still like to get the LA newsletter to sorta keep on top of recent happenings... (after they've occured)  :rofl:

Yeah I get Fahren Affairs and the Sin City Chapter one too... now that I joined when I attempted to get into the last Vegas school but was unsuccessful.  I will get there eventually! :soapbox:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> LA's newsletter gets delayed somehow every time. Last year I always got the driver school apps in there AFTER the school is over... :rofl:


 Get 'em off the web site. Even when I was webmaster and couldn't get anything else updated on time, the driving school apps always went up pretty quickly.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> My app sent in yesterday. Buttonwillow will most likely be my last school of the year. I think I am too exhausted to drive up to Sears in November. Stupid Dan told Lin that there are shopping and spa services near Sears Point. Now, she wants me to go. Argh!
> 
> Doe, why 2 chapters? Drop the LA one. Don't you think Fahren Affairs is a little more organized? They even have meeting summaries printed in the newsletter! Something I don't recall seeing in WB. The only thing I support in WB is Dan's product reviews.


The allure of Sears, besides the track of course, is it's close proximity to Napa Valley. V and I toured various wineries earlier this year at the SP school. We plan on doing more wine tasting again in two weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Get 'em off the web site. Even when I was webmaster and couldn't get anything else updated on time, the driving school apps always went up pretty quickly.


That's what I did actually... I just thought it was kind of funny how I'd see the paper applications in the newsletter a couple of weeks after I've already done the school.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> The allure of Sears, besides the track of course, is it's close proximity to Napa Valley. V and I toured various wineries earlier this year at the SP school. We plan on doing more wine tasting again in two weeks! :thumbup:


Maybe you can do a Bed & Breakfast thing, too. The SO and I did one a few years back and it was a lot of fun. Food was great, too. For wineries, I would recommend Robert Mondavi. They have a great tour. I learned a lot about how wine is made. Plus lots of FREE wine. I'm sure that will make you happy, Senor Cheapo.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Maybe you can do a Bed & Breakfast thing, too. The SO and I did one a few years back and it was a lot of fun. Food was great, too. For wineries, I would recommend Robert Mondavi. They have a great tour. I learned a lot about how wine is made. Plus lots of FREE wine. I'm sure that will make you happy, Senor Cheapo.


We went to Robert Mondavi, although we didn't do the full tour, just the tasting (and the take home glasses as well!) :thumbup:

What B&B did you stay at? Was it in Napa?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> We went to Robert Mondavi, although we didn't do the full tour, just the tasting (and the take home glasses as well!) :thumbup:
> 
> What B&B did you stay at? Was it in Napa?


I did the winery tour with the redhead right after my M3 engine replacement, the weekend before the Sears Point weekend. IIRC, Mondavi is the first winery on the winery road, so we skipped it and drove way down and visited the smaller ones.

The tour was definitely fun, and you should keep an eye out for the independent home made olive oil vendors that roam around the wineries, they were awesome!

Some wine, some cheese, and some bread dipped in those independent labelled olive oil, it was fantabulous. :thumbup:

Back to the topic, so right now we have the following for Button Willow:

Driving:

Stuka
Hack
Hamster Meister

Instructing:

Raffi
Sergio

Who else?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Back to the topic, so right now we have the following for Button Willow:
> 
> Driving:
> 
> ...


 You can probably safely add WhatApex?!?, Lee, Interlocker, VJ and Victor.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> You can probably safely add WhatApex?!?, Lee, Interlocker, VJ and Victor.


True... there seems to be a pretty safe list of names you can always put money on.  I miss Buttonwillow so much that I think I'm going to stop their for lunch on the way to Thunderhill next week. Gotta get me some of that there tasty ole BBQ sauce. Yeee Haaw!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Driving:

Stuka
Hack
Hamster Meister
Gary Ko
Andy Chang

Instructing:

Raffi
Sergio


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> True... there seems to be a pretty safe list of names you can always put money on.  I miss Buttonwillow so much that I think I'm going to stop their for lunch on the way to Thunderhill next week. Gotta get me some of that there tasty ole BBQ sauce. Yeee Haaw!


Mmmm... deep pit!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Driving:
> 
> Stuka
> Hack
> ...


I'm still trying to convince Layla to drive...


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> We went to Robert Mondavi, although we didn't do the full tour, just the tasting (and the take home glasses as well!) :thumbup:
> 
> What B&B did you stay at? Was it in Napa?


We went to Grape Leaf Inn in Sonoma. Get the Merlot room. Has a sky light and pretty cool jacuzzi bath.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Buttonwillow school confirmed. :thumbup:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Mmmm... deep pit!


Damn you!  You've got me over here, 2-hours away, craving Willows Ranch grub at 9a.m.

Thanks a lot! Guess I'll have to find a local BBQ place for dinner tonight to hold me over.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll be at Buttonwillow, too.

--Andre


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I got some bad news today which may prevent me from getting to Buttonwillow.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I got some bad news today which may prevent me from getting to Buttonwillow.


 :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I got some bad news today which may prevent me from getting to Buttonwillow.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I got some bad news today which may prevent me from getting to Buttonwillow.


 Oh oh, hope it's nothing major.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Oh oh, hope it's nothing major.


Nothing serious. Just may not be able to get off work.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Nothing serious. Just may not be able to get off work.


 Work sucks... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I just got an email from Tom Bell. The HPDE is full.  

Guess I'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I just got an email from Tom Bell. The HPDE is full.
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait until next year.


 I just mailed mine today... guess I'm not getting in...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I just mailed mine today... guess I'm not getting in...


 :spank: :slap: :angel:

And how long had Hack and I been bugging y'all about the BW school?  :bigpimp:

Sears Point is next, www.mofo er I mean, pukkasoft.com. :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> :spank: :slap: :angel:
> 
> And how long had Hack and I been bugging y'all about the BW school?  :bigpimp:


 :stupid: Hurry up and send in your app doeboy.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :stupid: Hurry up and send in your app doeboy.


Already in the mail.... I had it filled out about a week and a half ago but finally wrote out the check and mailed it today.... :dunno:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Already in the mail.... I had it filled out about a week and a half ago but finally wrote out the check and mailed it today.... :dunno:


Me too. Pray to the Track Gods that we get in. :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Me too. Pray to the Track Gods that we get in. :angel:


The track Gods may actually listen!


----------

